# Brownie and his mansion



## Brownieluv (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks to my boyfriend Kevin, even with a not so great camera phone I think these pictures portray Brownie in his home pretty well. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Brownieluv (Dec 12, 2005)

*Oops Must have uploaded incorrectly*

I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## Brownieluv (Dec 12, 2005)

*Finally Brownie's here!*

Trying again to load his pictures!


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

*Great Cage*

Great cage! If you don't mind, where did you get such a great cage? Is it big enough for a pigeon pair?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Looks Like A Great Home!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wow! Brownie definitely has a pigeon palace! Very nice!

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Wow is right. What a terrific home for Brownie. I love the flat side that can be placed at a window or against the wall. Thank you for sharing.

Maggie


----------



## Brownieluv (Dec 12, 2005)

*Beautiful Brownie's close-up*

Here's my precious baby. (Kevin says I've turned him into a mama's boy.)


----------



## Brownieluv (Dec 12, 2005)

*Flight suit too*



mr squeaks said:


> Looks Like A Great Home!!


Thanks Mr. Squeaks. What makes it even better is the matching flight suit, so he can fly around the house.  

Excerpt from the email I sent to family and friends.

"Here are the pictures of Brownie in his new home. 
> He
> absolutely loves it. I know this because when he is
> out flying around the house he returns to the inside of
> 
> the cage when he is tired. He roosts on top of it,
> and seems to regard it as his security blanket.
> 
> His house is the very generous gift from my Dad, and
> loving present from my Mom.
> 
> Kevin is the photographer, and creative genius
> behind
> most of our pigeon innovations."
>


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Brownieluv -- Brownie is a handsome fella, a king in his palace! I would love to purchase a similar cage for my pet hen and her mate. From the way you describe it, Brownie feels like the cage is home base while also enjoying free flying around the house. If you have a chance, let me know the manufacturer of the cage or where I could purchase a similar cage.


----------



## Brownieluv (Dec 12, 2005)

*Long message later*



dekebrent said:


> Great cage! If you don't mind, where did you get such a great cage? Is it big enough for a pigeon pair?


I'm writing you a long message, which I'll post later! Short answer is getbirdstuff.com. The cage is 6 ft high. They call it a hexagon, it's really 5-sided with two sides flattened out so you can put it against a wall. 40" x 40" are the other "two" dimensions, but it's larger across because of the 5 sides.

I'm too new to the pigeon world to tell you if it's large enough for a pair. (Do you mean nesting?) I plan to adopt a second bird for a companion for Brownie, and he's not getting his own cage!


----------



## Brownieluv (Dec 12, 2005)

*Hi Terry*



TAWhatley said:


> Wow! Brownie definitely has a pigeon palace! Very nice!
> 
> Terry


Hi Terry! Nice to "see" you. I've been reading about your babies in your post, how exciting.

Now you can see "your" Brownie is in a happy home.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

BrownieLuv,

Absolutely gorgeous. What a generous gift from your mom and dad. Good luck with Brownie...I'm sure he feels like a king!

Linda


----------



## Brownieluv (Dec 12, 2005)

*Time warp, more about the cage*

Dekebrent, We exactly crossed paths! (Look at the time stamp of our messages.) Good luck with the cage; I'm thrilled. Very nice owners of the company, they began as breeders themselves I believe.

Talk to Sheila, tell her Shoshana from L.A referred you. Right now I'm miffed because the cage is on sale for substantially less than what I paid!  

2 birds? I would think so. I researched a lot and found virtually nothing larger without a $1,000 pricetag. The cage is 6 ft. high (a lot of room to "hover" and create wing windtunnels) 

It's a really well-designed cage, both for us and for Brownie. It has 2 large pull-out trays that are very easy to access. (to clean) The grates also slide out so you can clean them without falling in.

It comes with large seedguards that Kevin hasn't installed yet. (He worked really hard building it, and we don't need the seedguards very much.)

Don't believe when they say "some" assembly required! It's 100% assembly required, you definitely need someone who knows their way around a tool belt! And has muscles!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*


Brownieluv said:



Thanks Mr. Squeaks. What makes it even better is the matching flight suit, so he can fly around the house. 

Click to expand...

*


Brownieluv said:


> *Matching* Flight Suit??? Well, yeah, maybe he IS a momma's bird! Definitely falls into "our" definition of spoiled rotten pigeon! Actually, Brownie may take the prize with that mansion of his! Talk about the "Beverly Hills" of the pigeon world!
> 
> WELL DONE, Brownieluv and Kevin!  A lovely home for a very handsome and beautiful pij!


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Brownieluv -- Hah -- our postings did cross! Even more coincidental is that I was posting last night after returning from a trip to your neck of the woods, LA. Thanks for the info and the longer post about the advantages of the cage. It really does look comfortable for birds, and I think my hen could make a home of it like Brownie.


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Wow! I saw cages like this overcrowded by finches or parakeets in pet shops, your Brownie is a very lucky guy! And red pigeons or doves are my favorites  

Suz.


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

*Quick Question for Brownieluv*

Brownieluv,

Went to the website, which looks great. Attached is a picture of the cage they are advertising as the "RBC Hexagon Flight Cage/Aviary." Before I ordered, I wanted to check with you to see if this is the same cage you have.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Wow!

Brownie is one lucky pigeon to have so many people who care about her lifestyle. That has got to be the best indoor cage I've ever seen.

Skye said he wants a new indoor penthouse too!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*


Trees Gray said:



Wow!

Brownie is one lucky pigeon to have so many people who care about her lifestyle. That has got to be the best indoor cage I've ever seen.

Skye said he wants a new indoor penthouse too! 

Click to expand...

*LOL  Don't we ALL! Squeaks wants one! I want a "penthouse" (human style) for ME too!


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Treesa and Squeaks -- You two are hilarious  I have promised Pete, my pigeon, that I will play the theme song from the 70s TV show "The Jeffersons" as she's "moving" into her new abode. The opening words are fitting: "Hey, we're moving on up ... to the East Side (of the computer room) ... to a deluxe apartment in the sky."  

One interesting aspect will be nesting. I'm in the process of getting a mate for Pete, but until then, I am charged with helping her when she decides to nest. Last night, we sat at the table together "renovating" her nest together for about an hour -- it was priceless. I'm fortunate that Pete allows me to move her nest down from the perch so we can work on it, then move it back to the perch when we're done. I should be able to do the same with the cage until she gets a mate.

A question for you veterans -- the cage is 69" high (5 ft, 9 in.), and about 36" wide (3 ft) at its widest point along the center. Is that enough room for a pair to get around and even fly some (Pete and her eventual mate will have free flying time around the house when I'm home, as always). Apologize if I seem like a nervous parent ... but when it comes to Pete, I guess I am


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

dekebrent said:


> A question for you veterans -- the cage is 69" high (5 ft, 9 in.), and about 36" wide (3 ft) at its widest point along the center. Is that enough room for a pair to get around and even fly some (Pete and her eventual mate will have free flying time around the house when I'm home, as always). Apologize if I seem like a nervous parent ... but when it comes to Pete, I guess I am



Hi Derrick, 

You are VERY observant and insightful I didn't really want to bring this up or seem negative about this type of cage, BUT...this really isn't an ideal setup for pigeons.

Tall and thin is for parrot type birds who can latch onto and climb bars, for pigeons, this isn't an option. Pigeons can fly somewhat vertically but it's not desirable or "natural". A cage for pigeons would preferably be one that is longer and wider as apposed to tall and thin.

Tall and thin works ok, if that pen/cage is BIG...say like a gazebo but in this type of cage, even though large, it's really not practical for pigeons. At least not for ones that will spend a considerable amount of time in this type of cage or ones that will nest in it. If it's just a temporary place of "rest" and to eat, that is one thing.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Tall and thin is for parrot type birds who can latch onto and climb bars, for pigeons, this isn't an option. Pigeons can fly somewhat vertically but it's not desirable or "natural". A cage for pigeons would preferably be one that is longer and wider as apposed to tall and thin.
> 
> Tall and thin works ok, if that pen/cage is BIG...say like a gazebo


Brad, 

Just what Cynthia found. She has/had a cage not too different in dimensions, but its major use has actually been lying on the floor lengthways as a multi-pigeon hospital cage - it was great for three PMV birds, big enough for a nestbox at each end and bricks galore to perch on.

Yes, tall and thin does work pretty good when you have length. The aviary is not particularly wide, but it is plenty long and, with some manouvering by the flighted ones through the hatch into the new extension, the pigeons have close to a 40ft flightpath if they want.

John


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Brad and John -- Thanks for your thoughts. One of the reasons I posted a picture of the cage I've seen on the website mentioned by Brownieluv is because the cage in my picture does not look like the same cage that Brownieluv purchased. If you look at Brownieluv's pictures posted on the first page of this thread, her cage appears to be much wider than the cage in my picture. The width was the primary feature that attracted me to the cage -- the height was secondary. Brownie's cage on the first page seems to be quite roomy in terms of width for spreading wings.

Any recommendations on width specifications for a house pet pigeon, and places/websites where one could purchase a nice spacious cage?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Derrick, 

It really does depend on what your intended goals are for the cage. If it's just a temporary housing unit to hold the pigeon for sleeping, eating or such...then it doesn't really matter, I suppose.

For pigeons that will be housed for longer periods in this type of tall/thin cage, it's impractical and hindering for them.

John's aviary is tall, thin but LONG as he said. Therefore the birds have enough room to extend their wings in flight but also have the ability to actually fly from one spot to the other. Pigeons are kinda like planes and need a "runway" to be comfortable in flight. 

Again, it really does depend on the purpose of the cage and how much time the pigeon will spend in it. Round cages, that are tall, with round perches and walls, are just not a pigeons' paradise...if you know what I mean


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Yep, that's the thing, Brad - how would it be most used.

If a pigeon has loads of 'out' time in a room, or (with safety paramount) around the house, then it becomes less important. 

When our Snowflake ('Flakey') was inside and refused to join the gang in the aviary, he was allowed the freedom of one bedroom. His cage was just a large chipmunk cage, but to him it was only the place where he would retire to if he felt like 'getting away from it all' or building his nests for the Serenity dove toy  with the door always open.

John


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Great point -- the key issue is how the cage will be used. I would like to give Pete (my pigeon) a cage where she and a mate could spend the morning and afternoon. After I come home from work, she and her mate would be free to fly around the house, subject to safety considerations as John said. 

During the day currently, she has the run of a back room where my computer resides. The room is bird-proofed. The room is a pretty fair size, at least 10' wide X 15' deep X 9' high, so she has plenty of room to fly and walk around during the day. She is fairly good about droppings for the most part, confining her "poos" to newspaper and the disposable covering on the big table, but a cage would go a long ways toward easing the cleaning burden.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Derrick - You and Pete are something else! I don't think I've heard anyone mention building a nest with their "pigeon mate/partner in the same way that you and Pete do!" That would sure make a great video.

I've often thought of a bigger and better home for Squeaks but I have room constraints. Also, since he doesn't fly, he would need more width and length than height. I've also thought I could put in a ramp that he could climb to another platform area.

Right now, his home is 29"L x 21"W x 23"H. He has room to exercise his wings too. He gets out a lot so his home is his "security" place for eating, drinking, pooping and especially stomping when he wants out - NOW!  

I'm sure you will find just the right home. Pete seems to have accepted you as her mate. I wonder how she will take to another pigeon?


----------



## Brownieluv (Dec 12, 2005)

*Wrong cage*



dekebrent said:


> Brownieluv,
> 
> Went to the website, which looks great. Attached is a picture of the cage they are advertising as the "RBC Hexagon Flight Cage/Aviary." Before I ordered, I wanted to check with you to see if this is the same cage you have.


No this is not the cage we have. This is actually a true hexagon, ours is five-sided and much wider than this as you can see from my pictures. Our cage is 40" by 40" and longer through the middle area. (because of the five-sided design) Maybe that's why this one is so much cheaper. Ours cost $449 versus this one at $325. Ours also does not get narrower at the bottom, which this one seems to do. Maybe they no longer carry the one we bought. I wish I had the invoice to tell you the model number. 

Get in touch with Sheila (the website lists a phone number.) She’s very helpful, who knows she might special order it for you. Tell her you’re interested in the one Shoshana and Kevin from Los Angeles bought. If that doesn’t jog her memory, we’re the ones who had to have the second latch sent! I can’t imagine they sell so many of these they won’t remember. Kevin corresponded by email quite a bit, and I spoke to Sheila on the phone. Good luck. I guess if you have the room you could build a longer “rabbit hutch” type cage. 

I beg to differ with those who say this is not appropriate, Brownie seems to love it, and often goes back inside after he’s flown “enough” around the apartment, and we haven’t put him back in the cage. He does a lot of “hover” flying in the cage, much flapping of wings, and flies from perch to perch and his various bowls. Of course it’s nothing like free flight outside the cage, but our home is too small for a cage larger than this. If you have the room I'm sure a wider cage would be best, but for an apartment this is the best I found for the price. For $1,599.00 you can get a cage 4 feet across. Much as I love Brownie this was beyond my pocketbook, and larger than we have space for.

If I ever own a home, I would love an aviary like the one Terry has. For now, Brownie is an apartment bird, though he seems very happy. (The free flight makes a huge difference, thanks to the flight suit Mr. Squeaks recommended.)


----------



## Brownieluv (Dec 12, 2005)

Poulette said:


> Wow! I saw cages like this overcrowded by finches or parakeets in pet shops, your Brownie is a very lucky guy! And red pigeons or doves are my favorites
> 
> Suz.


Thank you. Is this disloyal to your bird?


----------



## Brownieluv (Dec 12, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> Wow!
> 
> Brownie is one lucky pigeon to have so many people who care about her lifestyle. That has got to be the best indoor cage I've ever seen.
> 
> Skye said he wants a new indoor penthouse too!


Thanks. You have some gorgeous birds. Duchess and Cisko are quite the handsome pair.

How do you pair up birds? Do they just choose their own mates? Are they likely to bond if they're the only two in the neighborhood?


----------



## Brownieluv (Dec 12, 2005)

John_D said:


> Brad,
> 
> Just what Cynthia found. She has/had a cage not too different in dimensions, but its major use has actually been lying on the floor lengthways as a multi-pigeon hospital cage - it was great for three PMV birds, big enough for a nestbox at each end and bricks galore to perch on.
> 
> ...


Wow! Is 40 feet? what you meant to say? Now Brownie and I are jealous!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Brownieluv said:


> I beg to differ with those who say this is not appropriate, Brownie seems to love it, and often goes back inside after he’s flown “enough” around the apartment, and we haven’t put him back in the cage. He does a lot of “hover” flying in the cage, much flapping of wings, and flies from perch to perch and his various bowls.


Hi Brownieluv, 

I'm sorry, I didn't mean to give you the impression that your cage was inappropriate. I was referring more to the cage that Derrick had posted the picture of. It really depends on the size of the cage and how much time the bird will spend inside it. Your cage is considerably larger than the one Derrick posted and it's also differently shaped. Another thing to be considered when using this type of cage would be the amount of pigeons that you planned on housing in it. A lone bird(like in your situation), would have a much easier time maneuvering than a few because of the possibility of wings colliding together in the narrower space.

Generally speaking, those types of cages are designed for parrots. They are tall and offer a lot of climbing potential for birds with dexterous, strong feet and beaks. They do more climbing than flying, whereas pigeons fly but don't climb.

I should have been more clear in my post about this and I'm not saying that those types of cages should not be considered. The key is to find something that works for the bird(s) and within the budget and space of the care giver obviously. I'm sure Brownie is quite content with his home and as long as the pigeon gets free time outside for real flying, that's all that counts


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Brownieluv said:


> Wow! Is 40 feet? what you meant to say? Now Brownie and I are jealous!


Well, there's some difference, in that we have 60+ pigeons of whom some fly, some don't, some will be permanent residents, a few can be released. So, yes, 40+ ft sounds a whole load, but the length makes up for the lack of width.

Now a cage like yours, for a pidge who gets to have freedom in the house anyway is truly a mansion 

John


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Brownieluv said:


> Thank you. Is this disloyal to your bird?


Oh never! I have a tangerine pied dove (almost red), but I LOVE all my birds! I truly believe in polyamory...  But still Brownie is such a beauty  

Suz.

Here is Octave Colombeau http://cf.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/pl....photos.yahoo.com/ph/plumecolombeau/my_photos


----------



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

Brownie is so cute..!!! I love red pigeons. My "Red" would love it, although he's fortunate enough to get the run of the whole attic right now. Summer's coming although, and it will get hot up there, so he has to get a new summer cottage.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Brownieluv said:


> How do you pair up birds? Do they just choose their own mates? Are they likely to bond if they're the only two in the neighborhood?



Hi there,

Well, pigeons will pair up by themselves, or you can force the issue by locking them up together for days, sometimes it only takes a day sometimes longer. Pixie actually forced herself on Arnold, went into his cubby and became submissive to him. After he stopped pecking at her he excepted her and they have been together since. Seemed like she knew all along they belonged together. Yes, (two birds by themselves) they will bond if the hen is attracted to the male.


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

*Mystery Solved, Right Cage Found*

Brownieluv -- Thanks for pointing me in the right direction. I found the correct cage, which is called a Corner Hex. Much much different than the cage I posted in the picture -- much bigger and, importantly, wider.

Info can be checked here -- http://www.getbirdstuff.com/70/320.htm?399 -- but essentially the dimensions of the cage are 6 ft. tall, and almost 6 ft. (5 ft. 8 in.) across, and over 3 ft. deep.

I really appreciate everyone's thoughts and the dialogue about the cage. I think Brad and John's concerns with the tall narrow cage I posted were correct with respect to housing a pigeon or two pigeons for significant periods of time. Width is key so that the pigeon can stretch its wings. If I understand the postings correctly, this is not a concern with Brownie's cage. 6 ft. across is a fair amount of room for maneuvering. The shape of the cage makes it great -- fits well into a corner.

One thing I'm thinking could make the Corner Hex unit more pigeon friendly is a good perch arrangement. For example, I keep a cage on a table in the backroom for Pete that is about the same dimensions as the cage in which Mr. Squeaks resides and stomps . This was the cage in which I kept her while she was recovering from a broken wing and leg. I built a flat perch by putting together a pair of 1" square pieces of wood that ran along the length of the cage about a foot off the floor of the cage. Although Pete has the run of the backroom right now, I still leave the door of the cage open, and she hops into her cage from time to time to lie down on the perch while looking out the big window and sunning herself. For the Corner Hex unit, I can envision an arrangement of well-placed perches, some of which would act as ladder steps as the pigeon climbs, and others that are longer and higher where the pigeon could lie down or stand and look out the window. Also could install a cubby/nesting area.

Ultimately, if I'm hoping that a cage like the Corner Hex can become a place where Pete is comfortable during the day, and a place where she can return for food, water and rest after free-flying and hanging out with me. Brownieluv/Shoshana, thank you very much for pointing me in the right direction on the cage.

Mr. Squeaks (Shi) -- Trust me, the nestbuilding video with Pete and me would be very silly. Last night, we were again doing some final nest renovations before she laid an egg, and she became a little perturbed at me for correcting a few of her "design decisions." She hopped out of the nest and fussed at me, as if to say "OK pal, is it gonna be you or me sitting on these eggs in the nest? It's gonna be me, so you'd better listen to what I say!"  We made up -- she came over and pecked at my nose and chin, and I petted her behind the head -- then finished the nest in time for her to lay an egg


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

You know Derrick, that cage looks wonderful and at a good price, particularly with the "ship free" note added at the end.

I am enjoying your and Pete's nest building.

Maggie


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

dekebrent said:


> Mr. Squeaks (Shi) -- Trust me, the nestbuilding video with Pete and me would be very silly. Last night, we were again doing some final nest renovations before she laid an egg, and she became a little perturbed at me for correcting a few of her "design decisions." She hopped out of the nest and fussed at me, as if to say "OK pal, is it gonna be you or me sitting on these eggs in the nest? It's gonna be me, so you'd better listen to what I say!"  We made up -- she came over and pecked at my nose and chin, and I petted her behind the head -- then finished the nest in time for her to lay an egg


Derrick, that is hilarious 

We have a hen in our aviary ("Chickpea") who looks for attention from me whenever I'm in there, so as well as preening her, to her delight, I also bring her twigs for a nest she likes to sit on - even though only an occasional fling with the neighboring pigeon produces an egg for it 

She is very industrious, but next-door pigeon keeps getting in and stealing the baccy stems (for his real mate) when she comes out of the box..

John


----------



## Brownieluv (Dec 12, 2005)

Poulette said:


> Oh never! I have a tangerine pied dove (almost red), but I LOVE all my birds! I truly believe in polyamory...  But still Brownie is such a beauty
> 
> Suz.
> 
> Here is Octave Colombeau http://cf.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/pl....photos.yahoo.com/ph/plumecolombeau/my_photos


Oh, your birds are beautiful. The baby is darling, great pictures!

Are you from France or Quebec?


----------



## Brownieluv (Dec 12, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Well, pigeons will pair up by themselves, or you can force the issue by locking them up together for days, sometimes it only takes a day sometimes longer. Pixie actually forced herself on Arnold, went into his cubby and became submissive to him. After he stopped pecking at her he excepted her and they have been together since. Seemed like she knew all along they belonged together. Yes, (two birds by themselves) they will bond if the hen is attracted to the male.


How do you sex the birds? I had two experienced people tell me Brownie was a cock. Maybe I shouldn't count on the vet!


----------



## Brownieluv (Dec 12, 2005)

*Glad you found the right cage*



dekebrent said:


> Brownieluv -- Thanks for pointing me in the right direction. I found the correct cage, which is called a Corner Hex. Much much different than the cage I posted in the picture -- much bigger and, importantly, wider.
> 
> Info can be checked here -- http://www.getbirdstuff.com/70/320.htm?399 -- but essentially the dimensions of the cage are 6 ft. tall, and almost 6 ft. (5 ft. 8 in.) across, and over 3 ft. deep.
> 
> ...


lol. Well Pete is right, she's the one has to live with the nest! You’re right, there’s plenty of room for perches. The cage comes with two wooden perches, that are grooved to fit snugly into the side of the cage. A third one is shorter, and is some material that the pigeon can peck and get friction to keep the nails trimmed a little without being too rough for the delicate feet. The company is great, used to breed birds, so they really know their stuff. They also included a bag of pigeon/dove food, very considerate.

In addition we have a small box in the corner (upside down) so she has a flat service to perch on, and nestle on.

How can you tell Pete is about to lay an egg? My vet and I are having a wee disagreement on the whole topic. (danger to Brownie.)

Glad I could help. Let me know when you have the cage put together, and definitely post pictures!


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Brownieluv said:


> Oh, your birds are beautiful. The baby is darling, great pictures!
> 
> Are you from France or Quebec?


Hello Brownieluv,
Yes, I live in Montreal City, Quebec Province. Yesterday the feral pigeons, and the sparrows I feed in a park were beginning to act as if spring is arriving soon. They were excited, and the starlings were singning very loud!  

Suz.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Mr. Squeaks (Shi) -- Trust me, the nestbuilding video with Pete and me would be very silly. Last night, we were again doing some final nest renovations before she laid an egg, and she became a little perturbed at me for correcting a few of her "design decisions." She hopped out of the nest and fussed at me, as if to say "OK pal, is it gonna be you or me sitting on these eggs in the nest? It's gonna be me, so you'd better listen to what I say!"  We made up -- she came over and pecked at my nose and chin, and I petted her behind the head -- then finished the nest in time for her to lay an egg [/QUOTE]*

Mmmm, OK, Derrick. Then, on the other hand, one person's "silly" is another's "enjoyment." 

Sounds like Pete DEFINITELY knows what she likes! But isn't that like most females?  

Look forward to seeing the new "digs!"


----------



## Brownieluv (Dec 12, 2005)

*Montreal envy*



Poulette said:


> Hello Brownieluv,
> Yes, I live in Montreal City, Quebec Province. Yesterday the feral pigeons, and the sparrows I feed in a park were beginning to act as if spring is arriving soon. They were excited, and the starlings were singning very loud!
> 
> Suz.


I lived in Montreal centuries ago, when I was in junior high/beginning high school. We lived in Westmount for 3 wonderful years. Our backyard gate literally opened into the park there. It had a waterfall, long brook, gorgeous willow trees. 

I moved 11 times by the end of high school, and Montreal is my absolute favorite! (except the winter  )

I wish I remembered more French, I'd love to chat with you. Where do you live? Were you born there?

Do you know St. Jean Port Jolie? Another favorite little place of mine.

OK, back to pigeons.


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

I think the cage is beautiful and plenty roomy enough for Brownie, the free time is an added plus, Brownie is an official Companion Pigeon and due to the change of life he has came into he will adapt much like a parrot although without the hookbill but his personality will be one of requiring human nurturing the same as a parrot. 

Keep in mind prior to adopting a second little one, it is beautiful to watch pigeons do their breeding dance, go through the steps of mating, creating a nest and caring for their young, this is not necessary for a companion pigeon in my opinion especially if you live in an apartment, this will also possibly take away from the closeness you share with Brownie as the mate will replace the bonding that he has with you not always but it is a risk. You and Kevin need to consider this when and if you should decide to get another little charge. I do have a pet racing homer in my loft and no matter what he is so head strong that nothing I think will ever change him so it may not but it is a risk you would be taking. Brownie is a very beautiful little pigeon by the way, I think that the story is great and it is always good to be able to keep up with these little ones and how they are doing.

Thank you,

Ellen


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Brownieluv said:


> I lived in Montreal centuries ago, when I was in junior high/beginning high school. We lived in Westmount for 3 wonderful years. Our backyard gate literally opened into the park there. It had a waterfall, long brook, gorgeous willow trees.
> 
> I moved 11 times by the end of high school, and Montreal is my absolute favorite! (except the winter  )
> 
> ...


Yes Brownieluv, I was born in Montréal, I live not far from Westmount, in Villeray. I moved only 4 times in 44 years! My parents loved St-Jean-Port-Jolie for their vacations but I never went there. I would love to! My first feral rescued pigeon came to me when I was 10 years old, and he lived for 15 years. I helped different birds since then (sparrows, starlings, mourning doves, pigeons), and in november 2004 a new guest entered my life for real... Tigeon Pigeon is a real joy in my life  

Suz.


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

*Signs of an Egg*



Brownieluv said:


> lol. Well Pete is right, she's the one has to live with the nest! You’re right, there’s plenty of room for perches. The cage comes with two wooden perches, that are grooved to fit snugly into the side of the cage. A third one is shorter, and is some material that the pigeon can peck and get friction to keep the nails trimmed a little without being too rough for the delicate feet. The company is great, used to breed birds, so they really know their stuff. They also included a bag of pigeon/dove food, very considerate.
> 
> In addition we have a small box in the corner (upside down) so she has a flat service to perch on, and nestle on.
> 
> ...


Sorry I've been absent and have not responded. First off, though, I have to agree w/ you and Mr. Squeaks -- my Pete is definitely a hen who knows what she likes, and what she doesn't like. My sweet wonderful mom taught me a long time ago -- females are always right 

Mr. Squeaks -- Next time Pete and I do some nest building, I'll see if I can have a friend take some pictures or some video. Honestly, I consider it really special that she allows me to help her with her nest, and the nest building is a great bonding time.

Brownieluv -- As for eggs, I look for some telltale signs in my hen. First, she will start cooing very loudly and demand a lot of attention from me, including significant petting time. She will follow me everywhere around the house. Second, as she gets closer to "egg time," she will start messing with her nest and call for me to help with the renovations and building. Third, I've noticed that when she's approaching time to lay eggs, she will lie down on her stomach more often.


----------



## Brownieluv (Dec 12, 2005)

relofts said:


> I think the cage is beautiful and plenty roomy enough for Brownie, the free time is an added plus, Brownie is an official Companion Pigeon and due to the change of life he has came into he will adapt much like a parrot although without the hookbill but his personality will be one of requiring human nurturing the same as a parrot.
> 
> Keep in mind prior to adopting a second little one, it is beautiful to watch pigeons do their breeding dance, go through the steps of mating, creating a nest and caring for their young, this is not necessary for a companion pigeon in my opinion especially if you live in an apartment, this will also possibly take away from the closeness you share with Brownie as the mate will replace the bonding that he has with you not always but it is a risk. You and Kevin need to consider this when and if you should decide to get another little charge. I do have a pet racing homer in my loft and no matter what he is so head strong that nothing I think will ever change him so it may not but it is a risk you would be taking. Brownie is a very beautiful little pigeon by the way, I think that the story is great and it is always good to be able to keep up with these little ones and how they are doing.
> 
> ...


Thank you for all the great feedback and Brownie compliments, Ellen. I'm still undecided about whether to get Brownie a companion. I never intended it to be a "mating" situation, just friendship. Mostly because I think she (formerly he) needs more time than I can give her due to long work hours.

However, I recently took her to a vet and had her DNA tested. That's how I know definitely she's a her! The vet has me scared to death that laying eggs is very bad for pigeon's health. I can't afford to test a series of pigeons until I hit a male (maybe I'd luck out the first time but no guarantee.)

I'm going to post a separate thread about the dangers of laying eggs, so don't post reply here or moderator will have my head!  

Anyway, was fun reading your post.and good information re bonding.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Brownieluv said:


> Thank you for all the great feedback and Brownie compliments, Ellen. I'm still undecided about whether to get Brownie a companion. I never intended it to be a "mating" situation, just friendship. Mostly because I think she (formerly he) needs more time than I can give her due to long work hours.


Hi Brownieluv,

Glad you made it back to the board. I have news for you .. your two other rescued birds are both females .. both have laid two eggs and both are sitting them. The one had me fooled due to being so aggressive, but I'm just sure they are both girls.

Terry


----------



## Brownieluv (Dec 12, 2005)

*Oh my god I'm a grandma!*



TAWhatley said:


> Hi Brownieluv,
> 
> Glad you made it back to the board. I have news for you .. your two other rescued birds are both females .. both have laid two eggs and both are sitting them. The one had me fooled due to being so aggressive, but I'm just sure they are both girls.
> 
> Terry


EEK!!! I'm so excited, Terry! I can't believe I chose now to be absent from the board. Are the eggs fertilized, or for practice only? If there are babies I'd love to have one for Brownie. Donnie had promised me one, but I haven't heard anything recently, and I want Brownie to have a friend soon. (Angel if not a baby?)


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Brownieluv,

The other two are both females .. there ain't no boys in this threesome!

The two here have both laid two eggs each and are now sitting on the four eggs .. definitely two females.

Let me know ..

Terry


----------



## Iommi (Nov 3, 2008)

Beautiful pigeon, Brownieluv!


----------



## 中国小黑鸽 (Dec 26, 2008)

Beautiful cage


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Cool...That's the size of cage I like for my parakeets...

I'm so curious, how can we address something to you if we can't read your name...I'm sure I like to say/mention someone their real name if I'll be talking to them...Another thing, what are those things that you posted after the pics of the chinese pigeons, some kind of whistles or something...


----------

